# wet runny poop



## spamineggs (Dec 21, 2013)

I know this topic has been brought up before and I've read many of the discussions but it sounds like the runny poop happens when switching foods.

My Amy Rose is about 6 months old and she's having runny poops and gas. We feed her Wellness Complete Health Healthy Weight Cat Food and haven't introduced her to any new foods. is there anything I can do that will help ease her digestive system? also, what could be causing this to still be happening to my little girl?

thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

How long has she been eating Wellness? How long has she been having the poop issues? Wellness seems to be too rich for some hedgehogs and they'll have poop issues when they eat it, but not with all hedgehogs.

Is the poop especially stinky? Is it any different color or is it a normal brown, just runny? How runny is it - like is it just a bit soft, or is it pretty much diarrhea? 

If it doesn't seem to be connected to her eating Wellness, I'd schedule a vet visit. She could have an intestinal infection or something similar. If it's runny enough to be considered diarrhea or close to it, watch her fluid intake - one of the concerns with diarrhea is dehydration, so make sure she's drinking enough or see if she'll eat dampened kibble so she gets a bit more moisture with that.


----------



## spamineggs (Dec 21, 2013)

she's been eating wellness since a few weeks after we got her. 
the poops have been runny for the last month, but not constantly. 
she'll have normal poop and then some runny poop. 
I don't know how stinky is "especially stinky" but it's about the same as when we first got her. 
her poop is normal brown. she's never had any other color poop since she was new, when it was green. 
her poop is runny, like watery with gritty bits in it. 
she drinks lots of water. every night i can hear her drinking and i see the water levels lower each night.

if the wellness is too rich, what other less rich food should we try?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would guess it's likely connected to the Wellness then, from your description. You could try mixing a new food in with the Wellness until they're half/half and see if that makes her poop go back to normal. Sometimes it's a matter of how much of the Wellness they eat that determines whether they have weird poops. Sometimes they have weird poops no matter how much or little of it they get.

Blue Buffalo and Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul are two popular brands with forum members recently. Solid Gold and Natural Balance are good as well. Innova is another usually good one, but has been less recommended recently due to the recall they had a few months ago. As far as I know, that's resolved, but it tends to shy people away from the food for a while.


----------

